# SUPER-DMZ Rx???  cycle and PCT advice



## glk2z (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok so at some point down the road I will be starting a super dmz cycle and I want to get my stuff straightened out before I start. I AM A FIRST TIME USER. This is why I am asking for some advice from the pros. so I will post my plans up and count on you guys to give me some advice and overall see what you think about this for a virgin.

*

3-5 days prior to the cycle I will begin taking liv 52 and proceed to take it throughout the remainder of the 8 week period once daily.
FIRST 4 WEEKS:* 
Super-DMZ Rx Rx - 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap 
PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with 
food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily 


---------------------------------- 

*LAST 4 WEEKS:* 

Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with 
food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily
E-Control Rx - 3 caps daily 
(last 3 weeks) 
Some Clomid product (open to suggestions) - 1 cap daily.

Note the Ironmaglab products are already purchased.

I also have some questions about some of the side effects. What exactly will I want to watch for to catch things like gyno BEFORE it becomes a problem and how would I properly bring an early end to my cycle or better handle things during the PCT.


----------



## fsoe (Apr 11, 2012)

glk2z said:


> Ok so at some point down the road I will be starting a super dmz cycle and I want to get my stuff straightened out before I start. I AM A FIRST TIME USER. This is why I am asking for some advice from the pros. so I will post my plans up and count on you guys to give me some advice and overall see what you think about this for a virgin.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Gyno should be a problem on SDMZ ... Drink plenty of water ... SDMZ killed my appetite, I had to force myself to eat ...

It  kicked in for me about 1.5 weeks in .... Weeks 2.5 - 4.0 was when I  really felt it ... On a scale of 1-10 , I give it a 6 , it made me  stronger, but I was also taking test susp, and Npp ...


----------



## glk2z (Apr 11, 2012)

anyone else tried this? I thought super DMZ was supposed to have much little to no gyno issues as compared to others.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 11, 2012)

definitely run clomid for your pct, super dmz is pretty suppressive


----------



## glk2z (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok so not to sound stupid but I have read about clomid and I keep asking for someone to suggest a clomid product... Where do I get Clomid. Do I buy a supplement with clomid in it can i buy straight clomid is it something i can get at a local pharmacy?


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 11, 2012)

Dude... didn't I help you set this stuff up yesterday? Formeron for AI, prevent gyno! Clomid, no you can't buy it at a local pharmacy, you can buy from some of the research chemical sources listed on the forum here. If you have to stop the cycle early then you jus stop the Super-DMZ and start PCT. Really bro, I think you need to do some more research before you think anymore about this. Look up gyno and how to tell if your getting it, etc.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 11, 2012)

superdmz should not convert to estrogen, so an AI most likely will not help anything. You should stack test with every cycle but I'm sure you won't anyway. IMO your best bet if you want a short simple cycle

100-150mg test prop every other day for eight weeks
.25mg arimidex every day on cycle, and while waiting for esters to clear
super dmz first 4 weeks

4 week clomid pct, 100mg ED first week, 75mg/50/50


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 11, 2012)

It shouldn't convert... I know two guys on another forum who got horrible estro sides from he superdrol. Better to have the AI and not need it, than to need it and not have it. Lol.


----------



## zeus77 (Apr 12, 2012)

i Just finsished the SDMZ last month and did not really experience any side effects.... maybe my acne broke out little bit but other than that i would get random pumps through out the day in my back and biceps. drink plenty of water while on!! weights in gym went up pretty good! but diet is always key. EAT, EAT, EAT.


----------

